# Pictures time *high quality!*



## leiurus (Jul 22, 2004)

New pictures! What do you think?
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 22, 2004)

Again! Last shot!
Dom


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 22, 2004)

WOW, You drew all of them yourself! LoL JK 

Nice picture quality by the way.  Scorps too!


----------



## Highlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Very cool and nice pics


----------



## leiurus (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks! 
Look at those new pictures please... I bought a new blacklight and it not seems to work  :? . Why? 
Thanks
Dom


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Jul 22, 2004)

well, perhaps it isnt really a UV light, just a black/purple painted tube.

I got one at Walmart for 15$ (on sale), and it works great.  If ur light doesnt make white things light up in the dark like a candle, well, i dont think u have a UV lamp.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

It can't just be normal lightbuld with the blacklight coating on it. It has to be the actual tube thing.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks for the replies. My heterometrus seems to glow but not my spadix :? Tomorrow, I'll post some pics of my blacklight.
Dom


----------



## redhourglass (Jul 23, 2004)

Heterometrus pics via the intel play scope


----------



## redhourglass (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello,

exuviae of P. trans'


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

Great pictures, and thats one scary pendipal ;P


----------



## Brian S (Jul 23, 2004)

Those are some very good and clear pictures. I always look forward to see good pics like those.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

This is my blacklight, what do you think?

Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

More pics!!!


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice, is that a Hetrometrus Spinifer?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, this is a Heterometrus longimanus.

Dom


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 23, 2004)

one day we need to get everyone with diff Heterometrus spp. and make a document on which species look like what,
sooo confusing ;(


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

That doesn;t look like a UV light, it looks like a normal light that is coated.

http://www.halloweenishere.com/blacklight.jpg

This kind^ works the best.


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree! But even I can point out quite a few Hetrometrus spp, you just have to find certain aspects.


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

This one  works damn good! Lights up scorpions from 20" away!


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok thanks! How much does it cost?

Dom


----------



## Staley (Jan 15, 2007)

Man Wow Great Pics Seriously I Love Them!!!!


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 15, 2007)

G. Carnell said:


> one day we need to get everyone with diff Heterometrus spp. and make a document on which species look like what,
> sooo confusing ;(


You don't have the heterometrus revision papers? Most of the differences lie in the granulation on the caprice. That's how I distinguished my H. laoticus from all others. The papers may not distinguish all species seeings I didn't read the full set, but it helped me fairly quickly trying to identify the almost identical spinifer/laoticus/longmanus.

Ed


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2007)

Holy old thread revitalization Bat Man!!!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

wow you arent kidding this IS an old thread! haha


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm, I didn't notice. Looks like we have another "Grim Reaper" running around again... and to think, I almost spent the 20 minutes gathering the link where the papers are. It would be nice if the mod's had access to a regulator that informed them everytime a thread is revived, then they can review it to see if it is an update or a thoughtless reply and take further action from there. Or, we should starting warning for this! I sure want the drugs Stanley has.. lol July 04.

On a lighter note, if anyone stumbled here and woudl like the Heterometrus papers, PM me.
Ed


----------

